# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الخواطر والقصة القصيرة >  حكم وأقوال تستحق أن تحفر فى القلوب

## على درويش

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تعلّمت
تعلمت أن العقل كالحقل ، وكل فكرة نفكر فيها لفترة طويلة هي بمثابة عملية ري ، ولن نحصد سوى ما نزرع من أفكار ، سلبية أم إيجابية .
تعلمت أنه في المدرسة أو الجامعة نتعلم الدروس ثم نواجه الإمتحانات ، أما في الحياة فإننا نواجه الإمتحانات وبعدها
نتعلم الدروس .
تعلمت أن محادثة بسيطة أو حواراً قصيراً مع إنسان حكيم يساوي شهر دراسة .
تعلمت أنه لا يهم أين أنت الآن ، ولكن المهم هو إلى أين تتجه في هذه اللحظة .
تعلمت أنه خير للإنسان أن يكون كالسلحفاة في الطريق الصحيح من أن يكون غزالاً في الطريق الخطأ .
تعلمت أنه في كثير من الأحيان خسارة معركة تعلمك كيف تربح الحرب .
تعلمت أنه يوجد كثير من المتعلمين ، ولكن قلة منهم مثقفون .
تعلمت أن مفتاح الفشل هو محاولة إرضاء كل شخص تعرفه .
تعلمت أنه لا يجب أن تقيس نفسك بما أنجزت حتى الآن ، ولكن بما يجب أن تحقق مقارنة بقدراتك .
تعلمت أنه من أكثر الناس أذى لنا هم الأشخاص الذين أعطيناهم كل ثقتنا ، لأنهم بمعرفتهم أسرارنا يستخدمونها ضدنا
يوم نختلف معهم .. وهذه لا شك خيانة .
تعلمت أن الحياة تشبه كثيراً مباراة للملاكمة ، لا يهم إذا خسرت 14 جولة ، كل ما عليك هو أن تسقط منافسك بالضربة
القاضية خلال ثوان ، وبذك تكون الفائز الأوحد .
تعلمت أن النجاح ليس كل شيء ، إنما الرغبة في النجاح هي كل شيء .
تعلمت أنه يجب على الإنسان كي ينجح أن يتجنب الأشخاص السلبيين والمتذمرين والمملين والمتشائمين والحاسدين ..
لآن ما يقولوه عنا إذا تجنبناهم يعتبر أقل ضرراً مما يمكن أن يسببوه لنا لو لم نتجنبهم .. الملل والتذمر والتشاؤم
أمراض معدية كالكوليرا .. تجنبهم دائماً .
تعلمت أن الذي يكون مدخوله مليوناً في السنة لا يعمل 1000 مرة أكثر من الذي مدخوله 1000 في السنة .. السر
يكمن في كيفية تشغيل ذهنه .
تعلمت أن الأشخاص الناجحين يتخذون قراراتهم بسرعة ويغيرونها ببطء . أما الأشخاص الفاشلين يتخذون قراراتهم ببطء ويغيرونها بسرعة .
تعلمت أن كل ما نراه عظيماً في الحياة بدأ بفكرة ومن بداية صغيرة .
تعلمت أنه يوجد هناك دائماً طريقة أفضل للقيام بعمل ما ، ويجب أن نحاول دائماً أن نجدها .
تعلمت أنه خير للإنسان أن يندم على ما فعل من أن يتحسر على ما لم يفعل .
تعلمت أن العمل الجيد أفضل بكثير من الكلام الجيد .
تعلمت أن الناس ينسون السرعة التي أنجزت بها عملك ، ولكنهم يتذكرون نوعية ما أنجزته .
تعلمت أن التنافس مع الذات هو أفضل تنافس في العالم ، وكلما تنافس الإنسان مع نفسه كلما تطور ، بحيث لا يكون اليوم كما كان بالأمس ، ولا يكون غداً كما هو اليوم .
تعلمت أنه يوجد كثيرون يحصلون على النصيحة ، القلة فقط يستفيدون منها .
تعلمت أنه عندما توظف أناساً أذكى منك ، وتصل إلى أهدافك ، بذلك تثبت أنك أذكى منهم .
تعلمت أنه من أكثر اللحظات سعادة في الحياة هي عندما تحقق أشياء يقول الناس عنها أنك لا تستطيع تحقيقها .
تعلمت أن الإنسان لا يستطيع أن يتطور إذا لم يجرب شيئاً غير معتاد عليه .
تعلمت أن الفاشلين يقولون أن النجاح هو مجرد عملية حظ .
تعلمت أنه لا تحقيق للطموحات دون معاناة .
تعلمت أن المعرفة لم تعد قوة في عصر السرعة والإنترنت والكمبيوتر ، إنما تطبيق المعرفة هو القوة .
تعلمت أن الذين لديهم الجرأة على مواجهة الفشل ، هم الذين يقهرون الصعاب وينجحون .
تعلمت أن الحظ في الحياة هو نقطة الإلتقاء بين التحضير الجيد والفرص التي تمر .
تعلمت أن المتسلق الجيد يركز على هدفه ولا ينظر إلى الأسفل ، حيث المخاطر التي تشتت الذهن .
تعلمت أن الفشل لا يعتبر أسوأ شيء في هذا العالم ، إنما الفشل هو أن لا نجرب .
تعلمت أنه هناك أناس يسبحون في إتجاه السفينة وهناك أناس يضيعون وقتهم في إنتظارها .
تعلمت أن هناك طريقتان ليكون لديك أعلى مبنى .. إما أن تدمر كل المباني من حولك ، أو أن تبني أعلى من غيرك .. إختر دائماً أن تبني أعلى من غيرك .
تعلمت أنه لا ينتهي المرء عندما يخسر ، إنما عندما ينسحب .
تعلمت أنه لا يتم تحقيق أي شيء عظيم في هذه الحياة من دون حماسة .
تعلمت أن الذي يكسب في النهاية من لديه القدرة على التحمل والصبر .
تعلمت أن الإبتسامة لا تكلف شيئاً ، ولكنها تعني الكثير .
تعلمت أن كل الإكتشافات والإختراعات التي نشهدها في الحاضر ، تم الحكم عليها قبل إكتشافها أو إختراعها بأنها مستحيلة .
تعلمت أن الإنتباه إلى أشياء بسيطة يهملها عادة معظم الناس تجعل بعض الأشخاص أغنياء .
تعلمت أنه إذا أمضيت وقتاً ممتعاً وأنت تلعب أي رياضة ، فأنت الفائز حتى لو خسرت النتيجة .
تعلمت أنه من أكثر الأسلحة الفعالة التي يملكها الأنسان هي الوقت والصبر .
تعلمت أنه يجب على المرء الا يحاول أن يكون إنسانا ناجحاً ، إنما أن يحاول أن يكون إنساناً له قيمة وبعدها يأتي النجاح تلقائياً .
تعلمت أن الفاشلين يقسمون إلى قسمين ، قسم يفكر دون تنفيذ ، وقسم ينفذ دون تفكير .
تعلمت أنه يجب على الإنسان أن يحلم بالنجوم ، ولكن في نفس الوقت يجب ألا ينسى رجليه على الأرض .
تعلمت أنه عندما تضحك يضحك لك العالم ، وعندما تبكي تبكي وحدك .
تعلمت أنه من لا يعمل لا يخطيء .
تعلمت أن قاموس النجاح لا يحتوي على كلمتي "إذا" و "لكن" .
تعلمت أن هدية بسيطة غير متوقعة لها تأثير أكبر بكثير من هدية ثمينة متوقعة .
تعلمت أن هناك قرارات مهمة يجب أن يتخذها الإنسان مهما كانت صعبة ومهما أغضبت أناساً من حوله .
تعلمت أنه هناك فرق كبير بين التراجع والهروب .
تعلمت أنه إذا لم يجد الإنسان شيئاً في الحياة يموت من أجله ، فإنه أغلب الظن لن يجد شيئاً يعيش من أجله .
تعلمت أن الشجرة المثمرة هي التي يهاجمها الناس .
تعلمت أن النقاش والجدال خاصة مع الجهلة خسارة بكل معنى الكلمة .. الناس لا يعترفون بأخطائهم بسهولة .
تعلمت أنه من أجمل الأحاسيس هو الشعور من داخلك بأنك قمت بالخطوة الصحيحة حتى ولو عاداك العالم أجمع .
تعلمت أن السعادة لا تحقق في غياب المشاكل في حياتنا ، ولكنها تتحقق في التغلب على هذه المشاكل .
تعلمت أن الأمس هو شيك تم سحبه ، والغد هو شيك مؤجل ، أما الحاضر فهو السيولة الوحيدة المتوفرة ، لذا فإنه علينا أن نصرفه بحكمة .
تعلمت أنه أولاً وأخيراً أن أحمد الله على كل حال وأصلي على الحبيب المصطفى .

نقلته لكم من بريدى الاليكترونى
اخوكم م/على درويش*

----------


## ميادة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

شكرا على هذا النقل الطيب..كلمات رائعة حقا
جزاكم الله كل خير

تحياتى 
ميادة*

----------


## بنت مصر

نقل يستحق الاشادة اخي العزيز
احييك على حسن اختيار الموضوع
وقد تعلمت منه انا ايضا الكثير


الف شكر 

بسنت

----------


## أحمد الطيار

م. علي درويش ..

شكرا لك .. ما نثرته هنا من فائدة .. وخلاصة تجارب وعلم ..

فهناك العديد من قد أراها حفرت فعلا في عقلي .. ويتردد صداها بين الحين والآخر ..

أحييك أيها الصديق ..

والي لقاء ..

----------


## شعاع من نور

*
للرفع...

*

----------

